# Harrisonburg, VA Day 1



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Harrisonburg, VA Day 1~2*

Well Day 1 of Harrisonburg is almost over, we just have groups.

Today Eureka (bulldog) won breed so we are waiting for groups to see how she does.
BB (Weimaraner) got reserve.

*Did nothing in the group, but she showed well.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

*Re: Harrisonburg, VA Day 1~2*

Well today we won breed again with Eureka, she did nothing in group. BB got reserve again but to a different dog. The Engie I was showing lost to the puppy, showed the puppy in group and while she kept her feet on the ground, yay, she did nothing in the group. 

The springer did not even win her class. I wasn't impressed with the judging today, except from Eureka winning breed.


----------

